# Pre-War Hawthorne Question



## OliverRage (Jan 27, 2019)

I’ve been looking for a tank or springer or tank springer bicycle to buy. Saw this bicycle. Seller is asking $300. Is this a fair price? Thanks!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 27, 2019)

I'd say very fair price .


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 27, 2019)

People may ask for that much for the front springer fork, with light; CWC tanks may be found often. 

<edit> thought I saw a straight bar on my small screen; (the double bar roadster tanks may not have been reproduced).


----------



## Bryan Akens (Jan 27, 2019)

I  would  say  Yes.......Original  paint...springer...mens!!!    A rear  rack  should  be  no  problem  at  all......As  far  as a tank  goes  you  will  just  have  to  see!!!


----------



## BatWaves (Jan 28, 2019)

@tylerw


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 28, 2019)

Buy it!


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Jan 28, 2019)

buy it before i find it and buy it

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OliverRage (Jan 29, 2019)

So I pulled the trigger on this bike tonight. Here’s a photo of the serial number. Kinda hard to make out though. Tomorrow I’ll dig more into this bike.


----------



## szathmarig (Jan 30, 2019)

Snyder built. I got a tank for it, if you're interested.


----------



## OliverRage (Jan 30, 2019)

szathmarig said:


> Snyder built. I got a tank for it, if you're interested.



Yes I am interested. What Are you asking for it? And can you post a photo? 
Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2019)

Good looking tall frame. I kinda dig it without the tank. Looks like the spring fork w/light mount was added. Front fender once had a light.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 30, 2019)

Now The Fun Begins .....................


----------



## szathmarig (Jan 30, 2019)

Here you go.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-cwc-bent-tank-38-39.145906/


----------



## szathmarig (Jan 30, 2019)

I had this bike. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/39-hawthorne-comet-springer.121354/


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Jan 30, 2019)

nice comet

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 31, 2019)

OliverRage said:


> I’ve been looking for a tank or springer or tank springer bicycle to buy. Saw this bicycle. Seller is asking $300. Is this a fair price? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 939071
> 
> View attachment 939072



are you willing to sell the headlamp?


----------



## mrg (Feb 1, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Good looking tall frame. I kinda dig it without the tank. Looks like the spring fork w/light mount was added. Front fender once had a light.



Who knows about the springer, they did use CWC springers on snyder built Hawthorne's for 1 year but I think that Snyder frame is earlier and those lite holes in the fender?, does the fender have a mounting hole or dent under the fork?


----------



## OliverRage (Feb 2, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Good looking tall frame. I kinda dig it without the tank. Looks like the spring fork w/light mount was added. Front fender once had a light.



Yeah, from this photo there is mounting holes for a light. Also the front fender doesn’t sit snug with the forks.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 9, 2019)

Lack of a reverse year date stamp suggests early '40 at the newest, and one of the Snyder bikes fitted with a cwc springer!


----------



## OliverRage (Feb 9, 2019)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Lack of a reverse year date stamp suggests early '40 at the newest, and one of the Snyder bikes fitted with a cwc springer!



The fellow I got it from thought is was ‘36-‘38.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

OliverRage said:


> The fellow I got it from thought is was ‘36-‘38.



I believe '38 was the first year CWC came out with their spring fork.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

Another bike very similar to yours. Tall frame, standard fork & a couple years later. Curved downtube was introduced in '41 I believe.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 9, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Another bike very similar to yours. Tall frame, standard fork & a couple years later. Curved downtube was introduced in '41 I believe.
> View attachment 946064



What is this "Tall Frame"   you speak of?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> What is this "Tall Frame"   you speak of?



On these Snyder frames, I've noticed when the seat tube goes beyond the top tube with a standard seatpost clamp, it's a 20" frame. If it's smooth & seatpost bolt goes through the seatstays, they tend to be an 18" frame. Maybe @OliverRage  can measure his frame to confirm?


----------



## OliverRage (Feb 9, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> On these Snyder frames, I've noticed when the seat tube goes beyond the top tube with a standard seatpost clamp, it's a 20" frame. If it's smooth & seatpost bolt goes through the seatstays, they tend to be an 18" frame. Maybe @OliverRage  can measure his frame to confirm?



So it from the center of the crank to the top of the seat tube, correct? 
It measures out at 20”.


----------



## OliverRage (Feb 9, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Another bike very similar to yours. Tall frame, standard fork & a couple years later. Curved downtube was introduced in '41 I believe.
> View attachment 946064



Nice! Yeah, Looks pretty much the same.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

OliverRage said:


> So it from the center of the crank to the top of the seat tube, correct?
> It measures out at 20”.



Cool! I was actually right!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

If you ever decide to let it go someday, I am interested. Thanks & enjoy.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

Here's a 45 I picked up recently. Badged Rollfast.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification , fordmike65.      I just looked.   not a tall frame here.     Learning stuff every day here.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Thanks for the clarification , fordmike65.      I just looked.   not tall frame here.     Learning stuff every day here.
> 
> View attachment 946125



Snyder built? Kinda looks CWC to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

Here's another tall frame Snyder of mine. '41 SamSco


----------



## OliverRage (Feb 9, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Here's another tall frame Snyder of mine. '41 SamSco
> View attachment 946133



Awesome bike! That tank is huge!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 9, 2019)

No, not Snyder built.     Sorry, getting off track here.    ( it's happening more all the time)    You guys Rock !


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> No, not Snyder built.     Sorry, getting off track here.    ( it's happening more all the time)    You guys Rock !



Ha! No worries. Thanks for sharing that badass bike!


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2019)

Very nice find at a really nice price !


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 9, 2019)

jlively970 said:


> are you willing to sell the headlamp?



I believe I have a head lamp


----------



## biggermustache (Oct 15, 2019)

First off, let me apologize for my ignorance. I bought this tank because I was told it was taken from a CWC Roadmaster. When I tried to fit it to my bicycle, it was just a bit off and won't work. After doing a bit of research, I think it is from a Snyder build Ward's bike (1938?) The tank is nearly perfect, other than the severe fading of the original graphics. Could anyone confirm what this might be for me? I obviously don't have the correct bike for it which stinks!
Thanks


----------



## BatWaves (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey bud, we’ve all been there at some point. Bought something for hundreds of dollars and it didn’t fit. Luckily, you should have no problem selling the tank. Have a pic of your frame?


----------



## biggermustache (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## BatWaves (Oct 15, 2019)

I have a nice original paint ‘41 RoadMaster with tank I’d part with for a good deal. I’m the second owner. Bicycle is from Boise, ID. I sent you a pm


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Oct 20, 2019)

KrustyCycles said:


> I have a nice original paint ‘41 RoadMaster with tank I’d part with for a good deal. I’m the second owner. Bicycle is from Boise, i.d.. I sent you a pm



pm me id like to see it!

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BatWaves (Nov 3, 2019)

Harley Mclemore said:


> pm me i.d. like to see it!
> 
> Sorry for the delay....but I finally sent you a pm


----------

